# Pop Quiz



## Big Iron (Jan 16, 2005)

Today's quiz.

Q: How long does it take to fully wash a 25RS-S?
Q: How long does it take to fully wax a 25RS-S?
Q: How many bottles of Protect All (16oz) are needed to complete the job?
Q: How many cold beverages are needed to accomplish this job?
Q: How long does it take to install 2 Maxx Air vents?

Bonus question:
How many times during this task do you tell your wife you'll be done in 30 minutes?

A: 2 hours.
A: 2 hours.
A: 2
A: Not enough.
A: 2 hours. (subtract 1 hour if you remember to bring all tools required the first time up on the roof).
Bonus: At least 5 (hence the answer to question # 4)

Best 8 hours I've spent on a Sunday in a long time. I love my Outback! 
Big Iron


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Sounds like a nice relaxing day.

Jared


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

For me...

Cleaning the Outback is an all day adventure







Well said Jared

Thor


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

The real question is
How many times during washing the Outback
Do you get sprayed by the kids when you're not looking.








Don


----------



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

It'll be on days like that when I'll tell the kids, "Why don't you guys go out and help daddy."
















Of course daddy will most likely make them his "tools" and "cold beverage" runners.









Although, at their ages, you never know what kind of "tool" or "cold beverage" you may get.


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

better than the best day at work









glad you had fun

darrel


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Big Iron,

One more question:

Q: How long does it take you to get to Richmond to do mine?









A: 2 hours!









(might need to add a little more time to the previous answers for the extra length on the 28RSS, but that's okay with me!)









I have yet to wax my camper shy !! It is on my "to do" list before the Memorial Day weekend trip. I just hope I can get it on the wife's "to do" list before the Memorial Day trip!!

Sexy Momma, your evil sending those children out there to disturb a man as he works on his camper!







You must know my wife!!

Jason


----------



## Big Iron (Jan 16, 2005)

Ok 1stTimeAround, you got me.. I'm a closet Trailer detailer.

I'll have to clear it with my "travel agent" but I'm sure for a LARGE fee we can work out something.

By the way, I can make it to Richmond in 1.3 hours (of course no Tt in tow). Gotta love a Hemi.

Big Iron


----------



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

1stTimeAround said:


> Sexy Momma, your evil sending those children out there to disturb a man as he works on his camper!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahhh haaaa, so you've realized that we "wives" are always plotting.
















Besides, as a stay-at-home mom, I need some form of cheap entertainment.


----------



## Drew'smom (Mar 18, 2004)

Sexymomma- I am lovin' your idea. Let's see.......how will I spend my free Sunday now that the kids (3 1/2 and 1 1/2) will be "occupied"?


----------



## Sidewinder (Feb 25, 2005)

Sexy Momma,

Besides, as a* stay-at-home mom*, I need some form of cheap

I don't know who came up with that phrase "* stay-at-home mom*" But it is wrong! And we should let everyone know it. My wife currently doesn't work outside the family (notice I said that with as much political correctness as I can).

I changed the oil in my truck as well as her Honda Odyssey last night. The last time I changed them was on the same day also. My truck was at 3100 miles and her van was at 4500. The only time I ever get in the van is to go to church on Sunday morning. I work 30 miles from home and she is racking up 1.5 times as many miles as I am.....And the truck is our tow vehicle.

So "stay at home mom"---I don't think so!

Like that song goes, "Baby, I know what you do, I just don't know how you do it!"

God bless all of you "stay at home moms" --- and don't forget to keep your own vehicle mileage record 'cause us guys don't have a clue as to where you go!


----------



## jallen58 (Oct 27, 2003)

All day and love it
What kids help







mine disappear as soon as the hose comes out
oh well I enjoy it









Jim


----------

